# Chrome to phone



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

They have finally fixed the unable to login error! This was caused by wiping your phone at least 10 times without logging out of chrome to phone. See comment 136

http://code.google.com/p/chrometophone/issues/detail?id=158#c136

Just thought I would share in case anyone missed it.


----------

